# cameo software slow??



## bbecker (Sep 16, 2011)

does anyone elses cameo silhouette software run extremely slow? ill click on a tool to use and it takes 8-10 seconds to actually select things.. its driving me nuts any help would be appreciated.. havent used it much and jus tonight downloaded software update.. and it also was slow before i downloaded new software


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Well your not going to get the speed your used to if you haved used something (like a GCC,graphtec,or roland). But i have one on my desk(a silhouette cameo w/ the designer software) and it runs pretty quickly. when you go to cut try adjusting the speed in the cut menu, that may speed it up for you.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

The software is often slow to initially load, especially if you have a lot of fonts on your PC. However, it shouldn't 8-10 seconds to select items.

I would suggest looking at the RAM on your PC to see if it meets the minimum requirements of the software.


Kind Regards,

Alan


----------

